

Turning Twitter into an application server - rockstar9
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13846_3-10389157-62.html

======
smiler
This is journalism?

"The funny thing is that as absurd and comical as this sounded when the Engine
Yard guys told me about it, I've started to think about this as a way to
possibly achieve a real technological breakthrough"

Technological breakthrough? At the end of the day, it's the http protocol +
POST. What breakthroughs are we going to see?

140 characters - barely anything useful can be sent in 140 characters for
messaging systems. Heck, a unique identifier will take up most of the message.

------
patrickgzill
I can now read any thread on slashdot, digg, reddit, without worry; because I
have already read the stupidest headline of the day.

